
Planet Earth time lapse photos from the International Space Station - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/11/14/cosmic-bal/
======
xbryanx
Here are the original photographs and video if you want to see the astronauts'
work in context with explanations:
<http://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/Videos/CrewEarthObservationsVideos/>

------
hop
Gorgeous. Music was like fingernails on a chalkboard to me. Muted and played
Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings in the bg for better experience.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsGRglp6tvs>

~~~
splicer
That Tchaikovsky recording was like fingernails on a chalkboard to me. I'm
okay with the composition itself, but the recording was horribly distorted. I
much prefer the electronic music, or this:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQQGi4gN6gI>

------
tokenadult
Previous HN submission with lots of comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3232435>

------
artursapek
_This new time-lapse video from Michael König shot aboard the International
Space Station gives you a view of Earth that was only available to a select
handful of astronauts until now._

I'm pretty sure the astronauts themselves don't see the neon-green glowing and
other details that way do they? It was shot with a low-light camera.

~~~
adaml_623
The human eye is capable of seeing very faint glows. We need an astronaut to
answer this one.

~~~
extension
There's no way it looks like that to the naked eye. This is probably a long
exposure camera with a very high dynamic range, and we're seeing the dark side
of the planet.

If you have a camera with a long exposure feature, try taking a 10-15 second
shot of a nearly pitch black room. That will give you a sense of how this is
made.

------
JeffL
It's amazing how it looks so digitally enhanced, but I guess it isn't. It
would be cool if more sci-fi movies and space games showed planets looking
like that.

------
justsomedood
This video is pretty incredible. It's so amazing to see how visible the storms
and city lights are from around (I think) 250 miles away! The northern lights
look surreal as well.

It's cool that there is so much to see by a change in perspective.

------
run4yourlives
It's very beautiful, but damn it slow down!

Running this at half speed is so much more impressive.

------
splicer
I had no idea lightning occurs so frequently!

~~~
extension
It's probably a long exposure camera. Each frame could be exposed for many
seconds or even minutes. Any lightning that strikes during that time appears
in the frame.

------
DanBC
San Francisco to Reno == 190 miles

Earth to ISS == 220 miles

------
maeon3
We have to get off this rock asap before the next planet killer asteroid hits
earth which is due soon.

~~~
Retric
Random events... still random.

~~~
ericd
Haha yeah... We should still try to get some of our eggs out of the basket,
though.

